# Does anyone else have a name that has interesting initials?



## DarkWay (May 16, 2010)

Well like the title says:-

Does anyone else have a name that has interesting initials?

i.e do your initials spell something when put together? 
(without rearranging).

The reason for this thread is simple, my initials are:-

M.A.D







Does anyone else have awesome initial words?


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

G.A.P
Not really awesome


----------



## Danny600kill (May 16, 2010)

D.P.P

Nope not really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My friends is C.O.K though


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 16, 2010)

C.A.W.

No, not really.


----------



## DarkWay (May 16, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> G.A.P
> Not really awesome



Walking talking advert for GAP clothing


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

NVF. Not that interesting if you ask me.

A friend of mine has the initials SS though. And her brother too!


----------



## BoxShot (May 16, 2010)

LT = lieutenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With my middle initial it would be LHT. Not that interesting.


----------



## jan777 (May 16, 2010)

J.J.A.M

Remove one j and you get JAM. I guess that's nice.


----------



## Depravo (May 16, 2010)

SGW. Doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 16, 2010)

DDS. Awesome because that's the initials for a dentist.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> J.J.A.M
> 
> Remove one j and you get JAM. I guess that's nice.


Actually, with both L's the initials are FAR more interesting...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 16, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> J.J.A.M
> 
> Remove one j and you get JAM. I guess that's nice.



Your initials are a well known Gif website.


----------



## azntiger (May 16, 2010)

JTPD
...
Horrible


----------



## geoflcl (May 16, 2010)

As a kid, I'd always use "LD", which I guess stands for "Learning Disabled".

Now, I use "LRD".


----------



## Arp1 (May 16, 2010)

Well, if my middle name started with an S, then I'd have an interesting one, AJS.


----------



## Gore (May 16, 2010)

GJ, good job


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

NSO.
Meaning National Statistics Office
Those initials are the birth certificate or whatever you need for documents like passports and the like


Do you know what I mean naglaro09, ChrisSkylock, and other filipinos out here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







it could also mean, Not so Owsome


----------



## dragon574444 (May 17, 2010)

JAG. Was some old TV show....


----------



## gamemaster2010 (May 17, 2010)

GC = GameCube maybe?


----------



## outgum (May 17, 2010)

I have J.O.B .... Science teacher used to make fun of me for it, But i made fun of his wife back... lol

And there was a guy at my school i think his first name was peter, but, his last name was Downward....

I Loled alot..... 



Spoiler



P.Downward guys... always downward


----------



## V!olaPlayer (May 17, 2010)

GAP.


----------



## Njrg (May 17, 2010)

F.A.G.


----------



## iFish (May 17, 2010)

G.L.S

nothing


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 17, 2010)

M.A.M Sadly... Some days I hate my parents.


----------



## outgum (May 17, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> M.A.M Sadly... Some days I hate my parents.



Excuse me Mam, Im going to have to ask you to back away from the thread, I SAID BACK AWAY FROM THE THREAD!


----------



## Sstew (May 17, 2010)

W.T.G. There's a Milk company "TG Lee" It's close to that otherwise un-epic


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 17, 2010)

LSD
Pounds,Shillings & Pence
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/£sd
Lysergic acid diethylamide
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LSD
Limited slip differential
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limited_slip_differential


----------



## Potticus (May 17, 2010)

ZRP
Nothing

I have a friend with CCC


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 17, 2010)

MSD
My friend said it sounds like a drug.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (May 17, 2010)

JAB!

Falcon Pawwwnchh!!


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 17, 2010)

LGL? I always thought it could be like, Legal or something like that.


----------



## Translucentbill (May 17, 2010)

WES, add a T and I'm a fuckin' direction!


----------



## rikuumi (May 17, 2010)

R.S.N 
Nothign special here


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> R.S.N
> Nothign special here


A shortcut for
"Resign"
Lol


----------



## Santee (May 17, 2010)

S.J.Z.P.B nothing special I think except it's longer than most people's initials.


----------



## jargus (May 17, 2010)

JWE


----------



## androgynous (May 17, 2010)

My initials are HP
It can stand for
harry potter
hit points
hewlett-packard
and im not sure what else but yea haha.


----------



## mthrnite (May 17, 2010)

GD
god damn
grateful dead
giant dilemma


----------



## redact (May 17, 2010)

LDM...

i knew a guy in high school that was NRG


----------



## Goli (May 17, 2010)

CDER, in my country there's two names and two last names, so that's why there's 4 letters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
It's kind of like ceder, however, about my email if you read it on my profile, it isn't CEDER EYES, it's actually a play on my initials in Spanish, cedereyes phonetically sounds like "se de reyes", that means "I know about kings", even though I'm not obsessed with royalty or anything, it's a fun, uncommon name, I think it accurately represents me in that way.


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

LNRG
Not very interesting really.


----------



## outgum (May 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> LNRG
> Not very interesting really.



Little Ninja Ruining Games...
Pfffft Obviously...


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah anyone could have seen that one coming


----------



## outgum (May 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well that depends! 
Cause you actually are a.....
Little Nit Recruiting Giants! 

.....Kay, imma stop now lol.
HAI GAY LITTLE CAT BOY! I MISSSSSSED YOU!


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hey hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Missed you too! Even though I am not sure where I went


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 17, 2010)

My last name is the middle name of a US president that lived in my life time.

But my initials are not interesting otherwise.


----------



## lolzed (May 17, 2010)

KOF(fing!)

got a friend who's name(initials) is SEAT


----------



## redact (May 17, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> My last name is the middle name of a US president that lived in my life time.
> 
> But my initials are not interesting otherwise.


washington?


----------



## Green0scar (May 17, 2010)

J.W.S.
Not to exciting


----------



## Sharpz (May 17, 2010)

N.G.R... hehe...


















I wish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:Mine are O.G still cool


----------



## naglaro00 (May 17, 2010)

G.A.L.

G.A.H.L. with middle initial


----------



## imshortandrad (May 17, 2010)

Mine are AM.

Like, on clock, or ....i am something!

Lawl, with the middle name it's boring: ACM


----------



## clegion (May 17, 2010)

AT

nothing interesting though


----------



## tj_cool (May 17, 2010)

T.J. (What a surprise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Don't think it means anything

Seems there's a domain name .tj though


----------



## Bake (May 17, 2010)

My initials are LV.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## logical thinker (May 18, 2010)

Counting only my 2 first names, they form "RS", which I like because "RennSport (German language, literally translated as "racing sport"), a designation used for many high-performance road-legal sports cars". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS


----------



## Westside (May 18, 2010)

DK
hehe...


----------



## taken (May 18, 2010)

mine is G.E.W nothing special


----------



## Dangy (May 18, 2010)

P.M.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 18, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> My last name is the middle name of a US president that lived in my life time.



Delano? I kidd, I kidd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My initials are HMB. Nothing interesting.

EDIT: Changed it so the joke made more sense. It's bad either way.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm maybe that can be short for HOMEBREW


----------



## Oh Really? (May 18, 2010)

My initials are BSB (backstreet boys). And my GT on xbox is Tell Me Whyy (backstreet boys song that everyone sings when I go into a lobby)


----------



## Chris_Skylock (May 18, 2010)

WCC

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WCC

nothing special, really.


With my middle initial:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WCGC


----------



## bfoos (May 18, 2010)

B.H.O.

Bhojpuri language (ISO 639 alpha-3, bho)

Browser Helper Object





Barack Hussein Obama II





Butane hash oil


----------



## distorted.freque (May 18, 2010)

MGF. I'm in the butt of so many OMG jokes. >: Also, remove the F and you get Magnesium. And a formula. >_>


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 18, 2010)

F.U.










...just kidding


----------



## Huguini (May 18, 2010)

This proves i was born to play with the DS! HDS


----------



## BlackDave (May 18, 2010)

DR

DSR with middle....

Meh...

My sister is LR so she can own everybody's L and R buttons XD


----------



## Sephi (May 18, 2010)

I know someone whose initials are P.M.S.


----------



## coattails (May 18, 2010)

W.S.G.

People used to call me West Side Gee in high school.


----------



## Hardkaare (May 19, 2010)

T.T.T

Weird...


----------



## VmprHntrD (May 19, 2010)

Drop the middle which I never use unless it's a specific legal/govt level document it's JK.  I think you can see the humor in that.


----------



## DCG (May 19, 2010)

mine is  D.C.G

results on wikipedia :  

* Definite clause grammar, a means of expressing grammatical relationships
* Discounted Cumulative Gain, a performance measure for search engine ranking algorithms
* Discontinuous gas exchange, a physiological pattern of respiratory gas exchange used by insects
* Disney Channel Games 2008, Disney competition
* Diagnostic Cost Group, a method to predict potential health care expenditure, using demographic and diagnostic information


my name is made up of two weapons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  both of which are short swords


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 19, 2010)

N.H....What can it stand for huh?


----------



## Theraima (May 19, 2010)

A.H. nothing interesting since I dont have a middle name.. tho A.H = Auction House

But my dad's initals are M.P.H.


----------



## prowler (May 19, 2010)

DAG - DG
My old name DAS - DS.

Just so people know, my birth name was DG, my mum got married, changed to DS, I hated my step-family, I changed it back to DG.


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> I know someone whose initials are P.M.S.


Personal Mutant Slave?


----------



## pichon64 (May 19, 2010)

Mine's GAS. Pretty clear and to the point.


----------



## R2DJ (May 19, 2010)

RR

Horizontally flip the first R and you get an image of a key _or something else..._


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 19, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> DDS. Awesome because that's the initials for a dentist.
> Glenn Martin?
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. You wouldn't know what it is because you don't liek gurls.


M.E.D.

Medium?


----------



## DarkWay (May 19, 2010)

Arrrg I think my tracker is broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I pick immediate notification for any topic that I make but for this one I got 6pages worth of posts excluding my own in my inbox just now -_-


----------



## prowler (May 19, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Arrrg I think my tracker is broken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Protip: Gmail.
It combines them all into one so you can easily delete.


----------



## DarkWay (May 19, 2010)

yeahh I have gmail set up I'm just really..really....reeeaaaallllyyyy lazy to switch things over


----------



## Sterling (May 20, 2010)

SWS, but my friends know it by just SS (because, they think I am some sort of hitler Super Storm Trooper). :/


----------



## Glyptofane (May 20, 2010)

I'm PP.


----------



## Paulieo (May 20, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> I know someone whose initials are P.M.S.


My Initials are P.M.S.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 20, 2010)

Initials? E.W.


----------



## iPikachu (May 20, 2010)

S.H.Y.?
contradicting derp


----------



## Devin (May 20, 2010)

DMN?


----------



## Cool when uncool (May 20, 2010)

Paulieo said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



premature sex?


i knew a kid with initials S.T.D


----------



## gameboy13 (May 20, 2010)

My initials are C.L.C. Not all that interesting, really.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 20, 2010)

Cool when uncool was cool said:
			
		

> Paulieo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alm: No. >_>



Spoiler



Premenstrual syndrome.





Spoiler



Noob.


----------



## claudekennilol (May 20, 2010)

My parents grew up with a dude whose initials were C.N.K.  not that that's special but his name was Chase N. Ketchem (chase and catch 'em) ~_^.


----------



## playallday (May 20, 2010)

Mine sounds like damn.


----------



## Hiz_95 (May 20, 2010)

Mine are H.I.P


----------



## Demonbart (May 20, 2010)

Mine are B.H., which is like the dutch name for a bra.
I was made to hold boobs


----------



## Advi (May 20, 2010)

My initials are M. F. R.
I'm a motherfucker


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 20, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Mine are B.H., which is like the dutch name for a bra.
> I was made to hold boobs
> 
> 
> ...


Changed name has changed.


----------



## env (May 21, 2010)

R. S. S.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (feeds anyone?)


----------



## Nah3DS (May 21, 2010)

My initials are NDS! really!


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 21, 2010)

B.G.
Aww yeah.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (May 21, 2010)

C.A.P 
It's awsome isn't it?


----------



## nutella (May 21, 2010)

dont M.E.S with me... bitch.


----------



## Domination (May 21, 2010)

M.W.C.

Mobile World Congress?


----------



## _Burai_ (May 21, 2010)

Y.J.K

Errrr can't think of one for that...


----------



## DarkWay (May 21, 2010)

_Burai_ said:
			
		

> Y.J.K
> 
> Errrr can't think of one for that...



Young Jedi Knight
I even have a source too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SOURCE
The force must be strong with this one


----------



## EpicJungle (May 21, 2010)

E.E.F.

Not interesting!


----------



## agentgamma (May 23, 2010)

DPLC. 

Remove one, you get DLC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remove another one, you get DC (DC Comics)


----------



## Theraima (May 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> E.E.F.
> 
> Not interesting!




Epic Electric Force?


----------



## noONE (May 23, 2010)

R.Å.
which is swedish for "Raw" ;p
With middle names it's "B.R.A.Å." though, which i suppose could be translated into "Good-o" kinda ^^


----------



## secretsauce (May 23, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't they talk dutch in germany?


----------



## tj_cool (May 23, 2010)

secretsauce said:
			
		

> don't they talk dutch in germany?


They speak German in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dutch is what we speak in Belgium and The Netherlands


----------



## secretsauce (May 23, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> secretsauce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


germany has something to do with something that looks like the word dutch, i wasnt really paying attention in language


----------



## zeromac (May 23, 2010)

F.A.G


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> F.A.G


p0wned :gaypsp:

Dutch in Dutch is Nederlands.

German in German is Deutsch.

So, Dutch and Deutsch look alike, but are not the same.


----------



## secretsauce (May 23, 2010)

lol thanks, also btw my initials are wdb


----------



## Eerpow (May 23, 2010)

E.M 
Electromagnetic
Hmm not that cool.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 23, 2010)

Eerpow said:
			
		

> E.M
> Electromagnetic
> Hmm not that cool.


Yes it is.


----------



## JBW (May 23, 2010)

My friend sam at schools initials are S.A.M

Im just JBW


----------



## ~De arimasu (May 23, 2010)

J.H.O.V.R
And thus my friends call me Jehovah xD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 23, 2010)

~De arimasu said:
			
		

> J.H.O.V.R
> And thus my friends call me Jehovah xD


Hmm...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Even though that name has no R in it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> ~De arimasu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jay HOV(e)R sounds like Jehovah.


----------



## Bently (May 23, 2010)

Mine: V.C.D (Video CD) Not exact initals but the real one is V.D (Venereal Disease?)


----------



## Laxus (May 23, 2010)

R.I.C


----------



## Hypershad12 (May 24, 2010)

D.A.D. Interesting especially since I don't really like my dad.


----------



## Beats (May 24, 2010)

F.A.P 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No really.


----------



## Rayder (May 24, 2010)

R.R.D. 

My middle name is the short form of my first name.

Both my parents were from W. Virginia.


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 24, 2010)

L.J.W.

Not very interesting either. :


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2010)

Why does everyone here have three or more initials?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's common. Though I suppose V.L. doesn't have much to it...


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> It's common. Though I suppose V.L. doesn't have much to it...


How do you know my initials  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm being stalked!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*hides*


----------



## ronfar23x (May 24, 2010)

I.S.O.

I'm an image file!


----------



## ykhan (May 24, 2010)

uh YIK rhymes with sick


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, wtf? How does he know your initials? Or are you two just joking around?


----------



## Jamstruth (May 24, 2010)

My initials are JAS, kinda nice and has resulting in a friend calling me Jas. Also kind of similar to the music "Jazz"...ok that's stretching a bit.
I have a friend with the initials JAM though


----------



## Blaze163 (May 24, 2010)

My initials for my real name are T.D.W. Nothing funny about that in the slightest. And no, under no circumstances am I telling you my middle name. It stands as the most prominant example of why my parents should never been allowed to drink. That and my existence as a whole coming in close second.

The initials of the name I go by with my friends and anyone who knows me well enough to never refer to me by my hated real name are B.F


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet it's Dorothy


----------



## logical thinker (May 24, 2010)

JBW said:
			
		

> My friend sam at schools initials are S.A.M
> Cool! Surface-to-Air Missile.
> 
> QUOTE(Veho @ May 24 2010, 05:26 AM) Why does everyone here have three or more initials?


Because I have a Brazilian name, Japanese name and family name.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

Is there one for S.P.B?


----------



## dark ajax (May 24, 2010)

My initials are HIAR so i guess there's nothing there...


----------



## myuusmeow (May 24, 2010)

My initials are TGI. (I have another middle name that's in Chinese but I don't remember it) My sister's is TMI (too much information!) and my aunt's is PSD (Photoshop Document)


----------



## myuusmeow (May 24, 2010)

edit: oops


----------



## logical thinker (May 24, 2010)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> My initials are TGI. (I have another middle name that's in Chinese but I don't remember it)


You don't remember your own name? Wat?


----------



## myuusmeow (May 24, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> myuusmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've only ever seen it on my parent's taxes and on my state ID card (which my dad keeps so I don't lose it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think my mom said it meant "engraved on the heart" or something like that.


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Not just your initials, I know your full name!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


He knows too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler








*sharpen sharpen sharpen*


----------



## Hakoda (May 24, 2010)

Mine is JHA but I have a friend that has M.I.B.


----------

